# English pronunciation



## dharvatis (Jan 7, 2012)

Από εδώ:

If you can pronounce correctly every word in this poem, you will be speaking English better than 90% of the native English speakers in the world.

After trying the verses, a Frenchman said he’d prefer six months of hard labour to reading six lines aloud.

Dearest creature in creation,
Study English pronunciation.
I will teach you in my verse
Sounds like corpse, corps, horse, and worse.
I will keep you, Suzy, busy,
Make your head with heat grow dizzy.
Tear in eye, your dress will tear.
So shall I! Oh hear my prayer.
Just compare heart, beard, and heard,
Dies and diet, lord and word,
Sword and sward, retain and Britain.
(Mind the latter, how it’s written.)
Now I surely will not plague you
With such words as plaque and ague.
But be careful how you speak:
Say break and steak, but bleak and streak;
Cloven, oven, how and low,
Script, receipt, show, poem, and toe.
Hear me say, devoid of trickery,
Daughter, laughter, and Terpsichore,
Typhoid, measles, topsails, aisles,
Exiles, similes, and reviles;
Scholar, vicar, and cigar,
Solar, mica, war and far;
One, anemone, Balmoral,
Kitchen, lichen, laundry, laurel;
Gertrude, German, wind and mind,
Scene, Melpomene, mankind.
Billet does not rhyme with ballet,
Bouquet, wallet, mallet, chalet.
Blood and flood are not like food,
Nor is mould like should and would.
Viscous, viscount, load and broad,
Toward, to forward, to reward.
And your pronunciation’s OK
When you correctly say croquet,
Rounded, wounded, grieve and sieve,
Friend and fiend, alive and live.
Ivy, privy, famous; clamour
And enamour rhyme with hammer.
River, rival, tomb, bomb, comb,
Doll and roll and some and home.
Stranger does not rhyme with anger,
Neither does devour with clangour.
Souls but foul, haunt but aunt,
Font, front, wont, want, grand, and grant,
Shoes, goes, does. Now first say finger,
And then singer, ginger, linger,
Real, zeal, mauve, gauze, gouge and gauge,
Marriage, foliage, mirage, and age.
Query does not rhyme with very,
Nor does fury sound like bury.
Dost, lost, post and doth, cloth, loth.
Job, nob, bosom, transom, oath.
Though the differences seem little,
We say actual but victual.
Refer does not rhyme with deafer.
Feoffer does, and zephyr, heifer.
Mint, pint, senate and sedate;
Dull, bull, and George ate late.
Scenic, Arabic, Pacific,
Science, conscience, scientific.
Liberty, library, heave and heaven,
Rachel, ache, moustache, eleven.
We say hallowed, but allowed,
People, leopard, towed, but vowed.
Mark the differences, moreover,
Between mover, cover, clover;
Leeches, breeches, wise, precise,
Chalice, but police and lice;
Camel, constable, unstable,
Principle, disciple, label.
Petal, panel, and canal,
Wait, surprise, plait, promise, pal.
Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair,
Senator, spectator, mayor.
Tour, but our and succour, four.
Gas, alas, and Arkansas.
Sea, idea, Korea, area,
Psalm, Maria, but malaria.
Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean.
Doctrine, turpentine, marine.
Compare alien with Italian,
Dandelion and battalion.
Sally with ally, yea, ye,
Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, and key.
Say aver, but ever, fever,
Neither, leisure, skein, deceiver.
Heron, granary, canary.
Crevice and device and aerie.
Face, but preface, not efface.
Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass.
Large, but target, gin, give, verging,
Ought, out, joust and scour, scourging.
Ear, but earn and wear and tear
Do not rhyme with here but ere.
Seven is right, but so is even,
Hyphen, roughen, nephew Stephen,
Monkey, donkey, Turk and jerk,
Ask, grasp, wasp, and cork and work.
Pronunciation (think of Psyche!)
Is a paling stout and spikey?
Won’t it make you lose your wits,
Writing groats and saying grits?
It’s a dark abyss or tunnel:
Strewn with stones, stowed, solace, gunwale,
Islington and Isle of Wight,
Housewife, verdict and indict.
Finally, which rhymes with enough,
Though, through, plough, or dough, or cough?
Hiccough has the sound of cup.
My advice is to give up!!!

English Pronunciation by G. Nolst Trenité


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Το διάβασα γελώντας συνέχεια από ένα σημείο και πέρα. Και σίγουρα έκανα περισσότερα από ένα και δύο λάθη. Σίγουρα δεν έπιασα τον τιμαριοδότη, τον _feoffer_ που προφέρεται [φέφερ]. Μα τι λέμε τώρα: σε μερικές χιλιάδες σελίδες με το ποίημα τον γράφουν και λάθος (*_foeffer_).

Θα βεβαιωθώ για τη σωστή προφορά κάποιων λέξεων, θα το παίρνω στην παραλία και θα βηματίζω διαβάζοντάς το. Σίγουρα με κάνει και γελάω!

Πάω να ακούσω πώς τα λέει εδώ και, αν δεν τα λέει καλά, στο YouTube έχει κι άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Καλή είναι αλλά διάβασε τα παρακάτω με τρόπο που δεν θα τα έλεγε Εγγλέζος — και αμφιβάλλω αν είναι αποδεκτές αμερικάνικες προφορές:

Balmoral
Melpomene (άλλ' αντ' άλλων είπε)
mirage
query
chalice
penal αντί για panel
plate αντί για plait 
Στο bass μου άρεσε που έδωσε και τις δύο προφορές (για ψάρι και μπάσο).

Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο για κάποιον που τα λέει όλα σωστά. Είναι καλή άσκηση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> If you can pronounce correctly every word in this poem, you will be speaking English better than 90% of the native English speakers in the world.



Μα ακόμα κι αν δεν ξερεις μια λέξη σε βοηθάει ο ρυθμός κι η ρίμα κάπως. Κι εγώ γέλασα σαν τον Νίκελ, πάντως. 
Επίσης θέλετε αγγλική ή αμερικάνικη προφορά; Γιατί π.χ. το σουρωτήρι στα αγγλικά είναι βραχύ, στα αμερικάνικα μακρό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2012)

Επειδή αναφέρεται σε native English speakers, θα με ενδιέφερε να το ακούσω από Αυστραλό και αγγλόφωνο Ινδό. (Η ανάγνωση από Έλληνα που έχει μάθει αγγλικά από Γερμανό φιλόλογο θα σας κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω...)


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2012)

Από Νεoζηλανδό ή Νοτιοφρικανό τι δίνεις Δοχτορα;
(οι πιο ακαταλαβίστικες προφορες που έχω ακούσει)


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Με τα ελληνικά δεν τα πάν’ καλά. Αυτός έσφαξε την Terpsichore, δεν άκουσε τη ρίμα.
Είναι ελάχιστα πιο καλός από την προηγούμενη. Με εντυπωσίασε που έπιασε το Job, που είναι στην αρχή, με κεφαλαίο, και μπορεί να είναι και Ιώβ, που προφέρεται Τζόουμπ.
Τρώει τα μούτρα του στο βιτλ (victual) — σίγουρα, κάποιοι θα το προφέρουν όπως το βλέπουν.
Μπερδεύεται στα άι και στραβοπροφέρει το aye (που όλοι ξέρουν το «the ayes have it»).
Την πατά στο skein, που είναι ό,τι βλέπεις.
Και άλλα μικρούλια.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή αναφέρεται σε native English speakers, θα με ενδιέφερε να το ακούσω από Αυστραλό και αγγλόφωνο Ινδό. (Η ανάγνωση από Έλληνα που έχει μάθει αγγλικά από Γερμανό φιλόλογο θα σας κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω...)



:-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Βρήκα έναν καλό. Δεν έκανε πάνω από τρία λάθη (το πρώτο θυμάμαι, το ague). Αλλά τα λέει γρήγορα και δεν κάνει για μαθητές.

Βρε ζημιά που μου έκανες, Δημήτρη...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 7, 2012)

:-D 

Δεν σκέφτηκα καν να ψάξω στο youtube για να βρω απόπειρες - ξεκίνησα να το απαγγέλλω, κάπου στο Balmoral συμφώνησα με τον Γάλλο που προτιμά έξι μήνες καταναγκαστικά έργα, και εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2012)

Νομίζω δεν έκανα πουθενά λάθος. Αφού το διάβασα, τσέκαρα μερικές αμφιλεγόμενες προφορές στο howjsay. Μόνο μία δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ, το _succour_, που δεν ήξερα και πώς προφέρεται, κατ' επέκταση. Πάντως και έχει κάποια σημεία που είναι διφορούμενα. Π.χ.:

wind and mind
alive and live
ass, glass, bass
wear and tear

Αυτά μπορεί να ριμάρουν μπορεί και όχι. Προφανώς το ποίημα στηρίζεται στο δεύτερο.

Επίσης:

Plait (διαβάζεται και πλέιτ και πλιτ και πλατ -ήδη στα βρετανικά· οι Αμερικάνοι δεν ξέρω πώς το διαβάζουν).
Arkansas (ο ποταμός διαβάζεται _Αρκάνσας_ -δεν το ήξερα, μου το είπε το howjsay)
Neither (φυσικά διαβάζεται είτε νάιδερ είτε νίδερ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Αν το διάβαζα με προμελέτη:

Gertrude, German, wind and mind. Θα έλεγα [wɪnd] για να φανεί η διαφορά, όπως στο αρχικό σύμφωνο των πρώτων δύο λέξεων.
Rounded, wounded, grieve and sieve, / Friend and fiend, alive and live. Θα το διάβαζα [lɪv] για αντίθεση και για να ριμάρει με το sieve.
Face, but preface, not efface. / Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass. Θα διάβαζα [beɪs] για να φανεί η διαφορά από τα προηγούμενα και να ριμάρει με το efface.
Ear, but earn and wear and tear / Do not rhyme with here but ere. Το tear είναι [tɛ:] για να κάνει παρέα στο wear, αλλά και να ριμάρει με το ere.
Το ποίημα είναι για βρετανικά αγγλικά, όπως φαίνεται από την ορθογραφία και, αφού έμμεσα είναι μάθημα προφοράς, τότε plait = [plæt].
Το Arkansas θα το διάβαζα ['ɑ:kənsɔ:] για να ριμάρει με το four.
Και το neither θα το έλεγα σαν το παραδοσιακό αγγλικό [ 'naɪðə(r)] γιατί [i:] έχει στο deceiver.
Στο reviles σκέφτηκα ότι έλειπε κι ένα reveille [rɪ'væli] για να δέσει το γλυκό.

Κερασάκι: Ξεκαρδιστική Αγγλιδούλα, τα λέει όπως της έρθουν, πολλές οι άγνωστες, δεν τη σκιάζει τίποτα όμως.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKza57Ev5Yg


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2012)

Εννοείται πως είναι ακριβώς έτσι στο ποίημα, γιατί υπάρχει ρίμα. Απλά ο ποιητής "την πατάει" κάπως, αφού σκοπός είναι να φανεί η διαφορά στην προφορά ίδιων συνδυασμών ενώ στα συγκεκριμένα είναι δυνατόν να μην υφίσταται αυτή. Φυσικά και η ρίμα το διορθώνει, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν το προσέξει, μπορεί και να τα διαβάσει με παρήχηση.

Πάντως το plait διαβάζεται και plit στα βρετανικά. OED:

(pleɪt, plæt, pliːt)
For this n. and the vb. the dictionaries generally give the first pronunciation above; but in living English use, the third is usual in sense 1, and the second in sense 2; which amounts to saying that, as a spoken word, plait is obsolete, and supplied in sense 1 by pleat, in sense 2 by plat. T*he first pronunciation appears however to prevail in U.S.*
1. A fold, crease, or wrinkle.
2. A contexture of three or more interlaced strands of hair, ribbon, straw, or any cord-like substance;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν και πάντα προφέρω νάιδερ και άιδερ, τα ακούω σπάνια στην Αγγλία.

Edit: Άουτς! Η Αγγλιδούλα το κατέστρεψε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως το plait διαβάζεται και plit στα βρετανικά. OED:
> 
> (pleɪt, plæt, pliːt)
> For this n. and the vb. the dictionaries generally give the first pronunciation above; but in living English use, the third is usual in sense 1, and the second in sense 2; which amounts to saying that, as a spoken word, plait is obsolete, and supplied in sense 1 by pleat, in sense 2 by plat. *The first pronunciation appears however to prevail in U.S.*



Οι Αμερικανοί καλώς προφέρουν πλέιτ στα βιντεάκια, αλλά στα βρετανικά η standard προφορά είναι [plæt]. Επιμένω γιατί αυτή πρέπει να διδάσκεται και ας μην αφήσουμε να αιωρείται κάποια ασάφεια. Οι δε άνθρωποι του OED θα πρέπει να ξαναγράψουν το σημείο που λέει « the dictionaries generally give the first pronunciation above», διότι δεν θα βρουν σύγχρονο λεξικό που να λέει κάτι άλλο από [plæt], π.χ.
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/plait
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/plait?q=plait (Το γράφει /plat/ όπως /flat/ το flat)
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/plait
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/plait
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/plait_1

Συγγνώμη που επιμένω, αλλά σε θέματα που μπορεί να αφορούν και μαθητές δεν θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν ασάφειες.


----------

